# Est il possible d'utiliser caméra MacBook Pro en webcam ?



## guillaumelou (22 Juin 2013)

Bonjour, tout est dans le titre, je souhaiterais savoir si il est possible d'utiliser la camera du Macbook Pro en webcam ?


----------



## stéphane83 (22 Juin 2013)

guillaumelou a dit:


> Bonjour, tout est dans le titre, je souhaiterais savoir si il est possible d'utiliser la camera du Macbook Pro en webcam ?



Oui car this si a webcam


----------



## pierreko (22 Juin 2013)

Heu oui... En fait ça sert à ça...


----------



## guillaumelou (22 Juin 2013)

Je me unis peut être mal exprimé, je voulais parler de la caméra FaceTime intégrée au MacBook Pro. Comment l utiliser en webcam ? Donc sans passer par FaceTime ou skype.....


----------



## guillaumelou (24 Juin 2013)

Un petit UP, 

personne ne sait ?


----------



## stéphane83 (24 Juin 2013)

guillaumelou a dit:


> Un petit UP,
> 
> personne ne sait ?



Est- il possible d'utiliser le superdrive de l'iMac 2011 (et antérieur) en lecteur graveur CD/DVD?
La réponse est identique.


----------



## pierreko (24 Juin 2013)

guillaumelou a dit:


> Je me unis peut être mal exprimé, je voulais parler de la caméra FaceTime intégrée au MacBook Pro. Comment l utiliser en webcam ? Donc sans passer par FaceTime ou skype.....



Je ne comprends pas non plus le sens de ta question. J'ai bien compris que tu voulais utilisais la caméra en tant que webcam... Mais qui dit webcam dit logiciel pour exploiter la webcam... La webcam n'est qu'un appareil physique, il faut un logiciel pour l'exploiter (Skype, Facetime, anciennement, MSN) pour converser, ou bien des logiciels de captures pour enregistrer des vidéos (iMovies, FCPX, ...). J'espère que je t'explique quelque chose sinon je passe pour un idiot  Mais j'avoue ne pas savoir quoi te répondre d'autre...

Dans quel contexte veux tu te servir de la webcam intégrée ?


----------



## ThibaudC (25 Juin 2013)

Bonjour,

Pour utiliser la WebCam du MacBook Pro, tu peux passer par Facetime, Skype, Photo Booth (app intégrée à OS X permettant de faire des photos/vidéos à partir de la WebCam iSight), etc.

Elle ne s'allume que lorsqu'elle détecte un logiciel en ayant besoin. Tu n'as pas d'onglet "Réglage iSight" dans les Pref Système, en gros.

Est-ce que ça t'aide ?


----------



## guillaumelou (26 Juin 2013)

Bonsoir,

Je souhaite pouvoir l utiliser avec des gens qui n ont pas forcément FaceTime ou skype, je sais que c est possible mais quel logiciel je peux utiliser ?


----------



## edd72 (26 Juin 2013)

guillaumelou a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Je souhaite pouvoir l utiliser avec des gens qui n ont pas forcément FaceTime ou skype, je sais que c est possible mais quel logiciel je peux utiliser ?



Comme toute Webcam, il faut un logiciel pour l'exploiter...

Si tu veux converser en visio avec tes contacts alors il te faut que toi et ton contact utilisent un logiciel qui-sert-à-ça...

C'est à dire Skype, Facetime... Yahoo Messenger, Google Talk...

En fait, ces "gens" utilisent quel logiciel de messagerie instantanée? (utilises le même)


----------



## guillaumelou (26 Juin 2013)

OK merci !


----------

